# Silverstone Raven RV02E-BW



## REDDLINE (Feb 8, 2011)

I just ordered a Silverstone RV02E-BW, the revised edition of the RV02-BW, 
And I'm just curious to what everyone's thoughts are to the case. 

I got it for $169.99 (198.99 or something with shipping)

It will be arriving tomorrow and I'm just seeing if any current owners have 
any opinions on the case. Im fairly excited since it will be replacing my currently beat up CM Storm Scout (i moved around alot, but am now live in one place).

Any info and comments would be appreciated!


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey dude, I have the Fortress FT02 and it shares the same mobo alignment as the Raven.  Internally i think they're identical.  It's an awesome case if you're on air cooling.  The three base mounted fans push air from base to top and the mobo layout helpsd shunt all hot air out the top.  I had two 5850 cards in an Antec 183 and when i got the Fortress the temps dropped by a good 10 degrees - stopped being noisy on load as well.  CPU temps dropped handsomely too.

Enjoy it!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 8, 2011)

I've read a lot on this case and my only real concern was space for internal water cooling equipment. other than that its a smart case and I'm sure you'll love it. I love the style for sure.

Make sure to post some pictures!


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 8, 2011)

Why ask now?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 8, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Why ask now?




Why not? He isn't asking if he should buy it or not. He's asking for any input from current owners of the case. No harm in that.

More so I figure he is just stoked about the buy and wants to share.


----------



## melkhior (Feb 8, 2011)

My girlfriend and I have the FT02 and we are very happy with them. For we only have two faults:

  - It is very long and the cables from the power supply may be too short.
  - Fans are not very good. I'm saving money to buy 3 Silverstone FM181.

The FT02 is the best case I used (I had a CoolerMaster Cosmos 1000, two Thermaltakes and 1 Antec P180 Mini). Silent, beautiful and cools fine my HD4870 crossfire.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats man...let's see some pics when you get it.  I have drooled over that case for a good little while, but haven't ditched my CM690II yet.  

Toast to you on your new toy.  Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## REDDLINE (Feb 8, 2011)

Hah i will post some pictures, 
Also, I'm asking you guys now because, originally i asked 4chan... bad idea
I got mixed answers, but most said it was a good case, one of the best cases
because of the airflow design.

So i had done all my own EXTENSIVE research, asked many friends, 
read tons of reviews, (that's why i didn't get the RV02-BW, just the RV02E-BW, HDD cages and such redesigned) 

So basically i just wanted to hear your guys opinions on the case even though i already ordered it 

Anyways, i have a new camera ordered too! it should be arriving tomorrow also!

So I'll take pics of my new case with my new camera XD


----------



## Fatal (Feb 9, 2011)

All I can comment is with the H50 I did get decent temps with it push / pull exhaust. I replaced it with a Thermaltake Frio and put the H50 in my Antec 900. My Phenom II is sitting at 30-32 idle where as when it was in my Raven I was getting 36-38 idle. Using the H50 as an intake is much better. Oh and the temps I am getting on my Phenom I am using stock Corsair fan. I will have to get some more Kaze’s and see how low the temps get. I love my Raven though can’t wait to see your setup SpeedsticK.


----------



## REDDLINE (Feb 10, 2011)

Yess it's Arrived! I'm at work right now, so when i get back i'll take some pictures of it


----------



## REDDLINE (Feb 10, 2011)

Well heres the pictures, it has me unboxing them and putting it together, its a very nice case, i'd recommend it to anyone, here ya go!

First 2 pics are my old case, then it shows my new one 



























































































hope you all liked my crappy photos! this case is wonderful! super sturdy and has the most amazing airflow i have ever seen, if you are thinking of getting it, i highly reccomend getting it, you wont regret it at all!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 10, 2011)

You didn't clean the dust on adding the hardware to the Raven 

Apart from that, nice. I was looking at one of these, but they were too long for my space.


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 11, 2011)

Please dust your equipment, it will thank you later in nice looking pictures, And cooler temps too!
Gratz on the spiffy case.


----------

